# drilling cylinder jig wanted



## SteveF (23 Sep 2017)

i need to drill a 65mm diameter wooden "dowel" 
hole is 9mm about 25mm in from the side all the way thru
I then need to rotate exactly 90 degrees and drill another hole
this is through the round part...not thru the end

Steve


----------



## sunnybob (23 Sep 2017)

Bit confused here.
Are you saying you want to drill a 9 mm hole 65 mm deep?
Normal 9 mm wood drill will do.
Or are you saying you need to make a 65 mm long dowel 9 mm wide?

More info needed


----------



## CHJ (23 Sep 2017)

SteveF":3v4o1s63 said:


> i need to drill a 65mm diameter wooden "dowel"
> hole is 9mm about 25mm in from the side all the way thru
> I then need to rotate exactly 90 degrees and drill another hole
> this is through the round part...not thru the end
> ...



This the task?


----------



## SteveF (23 Sep 2017)

i knew i needed a pic






Steve


----------



## Racers (23 Sep 2017)

I would hot melt glue a square block on each end of the dowel and then drill it, bit it will be fun starting the 25mm in one.
The best way would be to drill the holes in a square block then turn it.

Pete


----------



## MikeK (24 Sep 2017)

This begs for a machinist approach. A V-block with a clamp mounted to a drill press bed would hold the 65mm dowel securely in place. I would use a 9mm end mill to slowly cut hole into the dowel. The end mill will ensure there is no wandering as it goes through the dowel, unlike a drill.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (24 Sep 2017)

In the absense of an end mill a lip and spur bit might be better than an ordinary twist drill.


----------



## SteveF (24 Sep 2017)

thankyou all

never thought about drilling before turning  

problem solved once i fix my drill or replace

Steve


----------



## monkeybiter (24 Sep 2017)

If you've already made the 65mm dowel; you could turn a 65mm hole in a rectangular block, cut a slot in one side of the block so that you can put the dowel in the hole then pinch the block either side of the slot to grip the dowel in place. Or a dab of hot glue.
Once the block's in the required position drill through the block and dowel [in the right place  ], rotate 90' so the block sits on an adjacent face and drill again [in the other right place].
Then disassemble.


----------



## Retire2004 (17 Nov 2017)

Do you have a woodlathe? If so, mount the dowel between centres. Rig up a 9mm drill bush in the banjo above or below C/L. Drill through with a flat bottomed drill index spindle 90 degrees and repeat for other hole.
Tudor


----------

